# How to turn on light on back of helmet



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

So I have this Schwinn helmet I grabbed at Walmart some time last year. On the rear adjustable head strap it has a red, circle light. I have never been able to determine how to turn the thing on. I can see a battery inside. I think it blinked once. Any clue how to turn the thing on?


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

Was told it should be just pressed to turn on. Will try and open and check batteries.


----------

